# Dead Pixels - will Verizon replace?



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a whole line of dead pixels that I can see on black screens on my phone. I also have other dead pixels scattered around the phone on black. Do you think Verizon will give me a new Nexus because of this? I just wanted to see what y'all thought before I return this baby to stock. Thanks for any insight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

rossguy said:


> I have a whole line of dead pixels that I can see on black screens on my phone. I also have other dead pixels scattered around the phone on black. Do you think Verizon will give me a new Nexus because of this? I just wanted to see what y'all thought before I return this baby to stock. Thanks for any insight.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


They should...but a "dead pixel" is one that doesn't show any color...so it should display as black, so how can you see it on black? If you mean a "stuck pixel" (showing only a certain color) then that makes more sense, and they should replace it for you.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

I brought my nexus in to a verizon store with dead pixels in the middle of the screen and they said "it still makes calls and works so we're not going to replace it" if its within your 14 days this is against their policy and you can simply say "im going to return it" and buy it again with ur upgrade (full refund) if its outside your 14 days I'd call the phone support as they aren't assholes

Edit: also fun line from verizon manager "its a brand new tech, you should expect some imperfections" and from other manager "if i look at my monitor really close im sure there will be some defects, do you really use your phone next to your face like that" and from sales person who i explained the problem to before hoping the managers would be more sensible "dead pixel? whats that? no we cant replace it, ive never heard of it"

Edit 2: This was in a corporate "flagship" store and within my 14 day "worry free" period


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

SySerror said:


> I brought my nexus in to a verizon store with dead pixels in the middle of the screen and they said "it still makes calls and works so we're not going to replace it" if its within your 14 days this is against their policy and you can simply say "im going to return it" and buy it again with ur upgrade (full refund) if its outside your 14 days I'd call the phone support as they aren't assholes
> 
> Edit: also fun line from verizon manager "its a brand new tech, you should expect some imperfections" and from other manager "if i look at my monitor really close im sure there will be some defects, do you really use your phone next to your face like that" and from sales person who i explained the problem to before hoping the managers would be more sensible "dead pixel? whats that? no we cant replace it, ive never heard of it"
> 
> Edit 2: This was in a corporate "flagship" store and within my 14 day "worry free" period


That's crazy! We pay a lot of money for these devices and they are no longer just "phones"! I can't believe you got this kind of treatment. You have a full 1yr warranty against this type of stuff and dead pixels is usually one of the covered defects. If it's 1 or 2 maybe not, but usually after you have so many they will either replace the screen or the phone all together. When I had Sprint they would do an exchange no questions asked on dead pixels. I have heard nothing but bad things about Verizon Corporate stores. I hope I don't have to deal with them. I would have went off breh!


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Never deal with the reps at the store if possible. They will always avoid exchanging your device for any reason. Call customer service.

That said, the warranty does not have any specific exclusions or limits on the number of dead pixels like some warranty texts do. http://www.samsung.c.../SCH-I515MSAVZW Unless it was done by impact or damage, it is covered. Verizon technically doesn't have to exchange any phone for you and could send you to Samsung for service, but that is not their policy right now. Just call customer service and explain it and they should just ship a replacement.

Just for reference, Samsung's dead pixel policy on monitors is 7 dead pixels. In their general warranty info they do not list phones as a one of the items under the dead pixel policy, therefore it would be covered under the warranty text above. Based on the warranty text, one dead pixel should be enough for a repair or replacement.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

I just realized. If its only with black its probably the leds sleeping because that's how this screen works. Its supposed to be more "true" black but I've noticed sometimes all the pixels don't exactly sleep perfectly or some do when others don't. I've noticed that on 4 nexuses and I think its normal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

It sounds like there's something wrong here, they will replace it.

Ha ha, I know everyone at my local Verizon store so like when I had problems with my first Rezound I called the night before and said they would have to do a warranty replacement since it's covered by that and when i walked in he gave me a new Rezound before I was done talking.


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice! Yeah its weird, I guess its not dead pixels because I only see it on dark screens. I will call in and see how they handle it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

rossguy said:


> Thanks for all of the advice! Yeah its weird, I guess its not dead pixels because I only see it on dark screens. I will call in and see how they handle it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If the screen is fine on anything except black then I think its how the screen normally functions. I see that on my bootsanim (stock) 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

When I tried to take my Nexus back to replace for a manufacturer's defect the Verizon Corporate Store wanted to put in for me to get a factory refurb. This was a phone that was still well inside the return policy. After some heavy negotiations with the CSR another CSR stepped in and told him that he was wrong. I did get a brand new replacement.


----------



## gixxertriplezero (Dec 29, 2011)

I have returned a droid x and a thunderbolt for dead pixels.. just one on each.. they have to replace it period


----------



## jewremy (Jun 15, 2011)

Try downloading GPS Aids Free and using the pixel unsticker. https://market.android.com/details?id=net.canaryx.gpsaids


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

I had the same problem went to two different Verizon stores they won't replace it its not a serious enough issue they said of it gets worse to come back. Well in all honesty its not a serious issue but it shouldn't be there so I pursued it more and more the lady finally said I can call and they will replace it over the phone .good luck


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

They have agreed to replace my phone with a certified like new device. I pushed hard for a new device but it wasn't happening. I have five days to send back one of the phones. I'm not happy they won't send me a new one but I figure there is no loss in getting the other phone and just comparing the two to see which has a better screen. Anything I should be worried about?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

rossguy said:


> They have agreed to replace my phone with a certified like new device. I pushed hard for a new device but it wasn't happening. I have five days to send back one of the phones. I'm not happy they won't send me a new one but I figure there is no loss in getting the other phone and just comparing the two to see which has a better screen. Anything I should be worried about?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


There are no Certified Like New for the device yet. What ends up happening the first few months is that they simply put brand new phones in a certified box.

The average turn around time for the company is 3 - 4 months to take in a phone and refurb it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> There are no Certified Like New for the device yet. What ends up happening the first few months is that they simply put brand new phones in a certified box.
> 
> The average turn around time for the company is 3 - 4 months to take in a phone and refurb it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


there's nothing like getting a new box that they pulled out from behind in a store.


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> There are no Certified Like New for the device yet. What ends up happening the first few months is that they simply put brand new phones in a certified box.
> 
> The average turn around time for the company is 3 - 4 months to take in a phone and refurb it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Great news! That makes me feel so much better! Thanks!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MrBewst (Jan 25, 2012)

cvbcbcmv said:


> there's nothing like getting a new box that they pulled out from behind in a store.


^ One advantage to the BB's that I have dealt with...you see it come out of the cabinet. Not to say after hours, they don't play a game. Also, when I wanted to compare the rocker switches of a few phone, they were ripping off the plastic protection on each. If I ever saw them pull the phone out without plastic protection, the first thing I would say is WTF.

To the OP, BB promptly gave me a replacement due to 2 stuck pixels which were spread out on my first Nexus. I tried an app which flickers the screen but no luck. I could only see them when the display was trying to project a certain color (ie. during a movie, or when using the camera). The manager "couldn't see them" and asked his associate to look, who admitted to having bad eyesight. Given the subpixel size, I admit it was hard to see. The manager said, "I can't see them but we'll still swap it out for you" and then had a separate associate get me a replacement who said he could see them. Absolutely, no resistance in an exchange however I was well within my 30 day return window specifically only having the phone for 2 days.

I feel that BB might more be willing to return/swap phones than Verizon stores for some reason but I am sure it depends who you get as a rep in each store. Do Verizon employees take a hit on issuing a return? I am absolutely shocked at the responses the one guy in this thread got......."yeah, you have a $300-subz 5" screen, you should expect a few blemishes to live with for 2 years".....BS. IMO,The smaller the screen, the more important it is to have a clean screen.

Bottom line, inspect your phone immediately upon getting it with pictures, video, and apps to find faulty pixels. if one has bad/stuck pixels, get it replaced as soon as possible as you might be on a race against time - the 100% return window time.

*edited for typo


----------

